# Using Some............



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 19, 2020)

ONLINE Label  OL177 Matte Waterproof Printable Label Paper to make  some 
customer Sierra Grip pen kit pen blanks ready to cast in some Polyester Resin
using a Resin Saver mould.

Les


----------



## More4dan (Apr 19, 2020)

Really NICE results!  What printer do you use/recommend?

Danny


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 25, 2020)

More4dan said:


> Really NICE results!  What printer do you use/recommend?
> 
> Danny



Danny,
I use a HP ENVY Photo 7855 Inkjet.

Les


----------

